# 3 week old puppies....help!!!



## Lee 777 (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a white german shepherd with 7 puppies, and just over the past 2 days, she seems to have lost interest in feeding them. She still fusses over them......she's in the whelping box regularly to check on them, and clean them. But she's seems to have dramatically reduced their feeds. I started them on solids last night....and they've had 3 feeds today....and they've handled it really well, and hungrily!! But I am just wondering....is this normal for the mother to try and wean so early?? Should I be concerned, and offering the pups milk?? Any help very appreciated!! Thank you


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, it is normal to see a decrease around this time. We normally wean off the pups at 4 weeks. If you need to (we do it some times) we force the mom to lay down and stay there feeding the pups for a while about 3 or so times a day.


----------



## Lee 777 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ohhh thank you so much, Carolina. You have really helped ease my mind


----------

